# Don't drop it on your toe!



## silversaddle1 (Feb 1, 2017)

This came in today. I'm told it was for the phone system and had 12 one hundred pound batteries with it. Look it over, see anything you could use? Make offer on anything as it will scrap soon. I see some nice contact points in that disconnect!!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 1, 2017)

pics


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 1, 2017)

How much for the dog?? 8) 

How about a nice copper bus bar for me instead??


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 1, 2017)

the dog is $2500.00.

The bus bar is $3.00 a pound + shipping


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 1, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> the dog is $2500.00.



Too cheap


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks like a good Pal.


----------

